# spin reel



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

looking at a good spin reel for tarpon fishing, my choices are between a penn or shamino 8000 class. any recommendations ??


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

Look at the Canyon Reels. Good stuff.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

I caught several 90-120 pound tarpon on Daiwa Saltist 5000 reels last week in Florida.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a shimano Stella 8000 for sale. 50% off retail. never been used.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

That stella would be a killer deal. I have been using penn battles for my bigger spinning tackle they hold up very well.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Our guide in BG used Quantum Cabo's. He swears by their drags.


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

*Stella*

Odie,

I'm interested in the reel if you still have it. I PM'd you yesterday. 2108895431


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

SurfRunner said:


> Our guide in BG used Quantum Cabo's. He swears by their drags.


Cabos are fine reels, though I've never tied into a tarpon with one.


----------



## Abrick (Sep 20, 2013)

*quantum*

Got a quantum Boca 80. Unbelievable amount of drag and capacity. 45# of drag and 380 yards of braid with a top shot of mono. Smoothest drag I've seen and the whole drag system is sealed off entirely. Can't beat it for 200 bucks. Made a 30# jack look like a trout last weekend


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Boca is a nice reel. I like the Penn Battle better... with it's capacity(lots of 50 or 65 braid) and heavier drag (25 lbs) you can use the much lighter 7000.

Have not seen the new Penn Conflict yet.

TC


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*shamino*








settled on a saragosa 8000


----------



## hitide610 (Jun 14, 2012)

*maybe too late but...*

I have caught numerous yellowfin tuna between 60 and 75 pounds on poppers on my Quantum Boca 80. Best of luck with Saragosa.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

I love my shimano bait runner 8000 reels. I do everything with them... Troll for wahoo and sight cast to small blue water fish ...


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Cabo!


----------

